# CREE LED - Wow



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

So I've fitted a few CREE LED's around the Ibiza as I was quite curious about the "new" technology and I've got to say, the difference between SMD and CREE is night and day. Not only are the CREE LED's tiny in comparison, they emit easily double the light, if not more!

Here's a few pictures. It's just a HTC so they're not great but you get the idea...

501 CREE LED sidelights:



This shows the light produced:



Rear wedge bulbs (four in total - only one CREE LED each though!):



I think these are pretty unbelievable, so much better than normal LED's. Just a shame my camera's pap!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

how bright:doublesho


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

s29nta said:


> how bright:doublesho


The sidelights emit 25w equivalent, think the crap camera makes them look like high beams though :lol:


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

They look amazing ! i want , where did you get them?


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

and are they canbus ones?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

alexharvey said:


> They look amazing ! i want , where did you get them?





alexharvey said:


> and are they canbus ones?


Yeah they're canbus but the Ibiza throws up a bulb error with the rear bulbs for some reason (very sensitive to errors apparently).

The rear bulbs were from Horizon LED's but the sidelights from an eBay seller who seems to have access to the same stock :thumb:


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

millns84 said:


> Yeah they're canbus but the Ibiza throws up a bulb error with the rear bulbs for some reason (very sensitive to error apparently).
> 
> The rear bulbs were from Horizon LED's but the sidelights from an eBay seller who seems to have access to the same stock :thumb:


cool do you have a link for side lights mate!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

alexharvey said:


> cool do you have a link for side lights mate!


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141041365134?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

millns84 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141041365134?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


thanks


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

alexharvey said:


> They look amazing ! i want , where did you get them?


Same??


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

M4D YN said:


> Same??


Look above


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

millns84 said:


> Look above


Aye awrite you,a was too slow lol,thanks buddy :thumb:


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Wowsers, ive got a magic shine bike light, also has cree led, the thing is tiny and it puts out more light than my cars full beam phillips bulbs! Tested them side by side and was shocked


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

millns84 said:


> So I've fitted a few CREE LED's around the Ibiza as I was quite curious about the "new" technology and I've got to say, the difference between SMD and CREE is night and day.


Cree LEDs are still SMD. Cree is just a brand name like Philips Lumileds.


----------



## Aldoo (Feb 24, 2014)

looks great mate!
Do you have 2 sidelights and 2 h7 beams?

only asking as my mums just got a 12 plate ibiza and im after some nicer bulbs for it!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Aldoo said:


> looks great mate!
> Do you have 2 sidelights and 2 h7 beams?
> 
> only asking as my mums just got a 12 plate ibiza and im after some nicer bulbs for it!


In each unit there's a H7 dipped bulb, H7 main beam and a single 501 sidelight.

Bear in mind that it'll depend on the spec level of your mum's Ibiza as some come with a single H4 bulb instead of the H7's.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Want some nice sidelights but no smd or free will fit as the positioning on polo 9n3 sidelights is tighter than a nuns vagina to make a bulb fit. Let alone one that size


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Price is a joke


----------



## Aldoo (Feb 24, 2014)

millns84 said:


> In each unit there's a H7 dipped bulb, H7 main beam and a single 501 sidelight.
> 
> Bear in mind that it'll depend on the spec level of your mum's Ibiza as some come with a single H4 bulb instead of the H7's.


Must be a different spec mate, they had 2 501/5w5 side lights and the 2 h7 for main and dipped

really nice car to work one though, lots of space isnt there!
its a nightmare working on my fabia compared to the ibiza - weird since its basically the same car!!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Keir said:


> Price is a joke


I have these in my Accord super bright White Cree LED 6000k T10 W5W 501 wedge push fit cap less fitting , each Cree chip produces a massive 200 lumen sidelight interior dome parking light: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike at £4 each isn't too bad.

Previously i had some Cree LEDs i bought on eBay, but they eBay ones were bigger (ie longer) and didn't last as well.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Aldoo said:


> Must be a different spec mate, they had 2 501/5w5 side lights and the 2 h7 for main and dipped
> 
> really nice car to work one though, lots of space isnt there!
> its a nightmare working on my fabia compared to the ibiza - weird since its basically the same car!!


Sounds like a pre face lift model as they had two 501 sidelights.

They are easy to work with, no need for midget hands like some cars :lol:


----------



## Aldoo (Feb 24, 2014)

Shiny said:


> I have these in my Accord super bright White Cree LED 6000k T10 W5W 501 wedge push fit cap less fitting , each Cree chip produces a massive 200 lumen sidelight interior dome parking light: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike at £4 each isn't too bad.
> 
> Previously i had some Cree LEDs i bought on eBay, but they eBay ones were bigger (ie longer) and didn't last as well.


I tried those and they were too wide to go in my side lights - worth checking before ppl buy them ..but they were really bright clean light! i even tried butchering them to get them in!! lol

And im not really too sure about the ibiza they have - its a 12 plate though


----------

